# Should We Bring Back The Stocks for some types of crimes?



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2014)

Do you think humiliating a person is a fitting punishment for some crimes like bullying?

A judge in Ohio has ordered a man to appear in public, holding a sign that reads: "I am a bully".
     Edmond Aviv was convicted of harassing his neighbours and their disabled children for 15 years.

See the link

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-27017750


Personally I'm all for it, but I think the public should also be allowed to throw some cow dung at him as well... disgusting creature.


----------



## Justme (Apr 14, 2014)

Providing the stocks were put behind a transparent screen so things couldn't be thrown at the miscreant it might not be a bad idea!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 14, 2014)

No, it's a step backwards.
Better to fine him so that it hurts or give him a suspended sentence and a good behaviour bond.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 14, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Do you think humiliating a person is a fitting punishment for some crimes like bullying?
> 
> A judge in Ohio has ordered a man to appear in public, holding a sign that reads: "I am a bully".
> Edmond Aviv was convicted of harassing his neighbours and their disabled children for 15 years.
> ...



Well, I bet he'd think twice before bulling again after this type of punishment.


----------



## HarryHippy (Apr 14, 2014)

Well done Your Honour.    The only objection I have against the stocks is that someone has to go to the trouble of freeing the culprit.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 14, 2014)

MO is that it's too humiliating and the culprit, when released, may do something more serious than his/her original crime

as a means of retaliating.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 14, 2014)

_Just put them in jail none of this slap on the wrist or stocks_


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 14, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Just put them in jail none of this slap on the wrist or stocks_



Jail cost money,better to just take his house,car away.
OH WAIT....Thats cruel and unjust punishment.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm with Warri, a fine should do.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 14, 2014)

What next? Sharia Law?


----------



## drifter (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, I don't know. Maybe we could bring back the stocks, and expand it to other low crimes and misdemeanors.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/paul-begala/bring-back-the-stocks_b_160185.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Do you think humiliating a person is a fitting punishment for some crimes like bullying?
> 
> A judge in Ohio has ordered a man to appear in public, holding a sign that reads: "I am a bully".
> Edmond Aviv was convicted of harassing his neighbours and their disabled children for 15 years.
> ...



I just think if people knew they were actually going to get punished, I mean really punished, they wouldn't be so eager to commit crimes.  I think too many have gotten away with "murder" so to speak, so if you aren't going to get in any trouble, why stop being a criminal.

I got spankings when I was a kid, and I can still feel that sting.  But I sure learned "not" to do things I wasn't supposed to.  I know there are some that got beatings when they were kids, that I don't go along with in any way, so please don't misunderstand.   denise


----------



## Ina (Apr 14, 2014)

Denise, I do understand your point. As a six year old child, my mother whipped me once, and told me it's what happened to all of the people who chose to do wrong. As I grew up I saw the world as a very frightening and violent place. I could not see why anyone would chose to to something that going to bring pain of any sort to oneself.

Of my two sons, one was spanked and one got a lectures. My X spanked my oldest and he would just laugh at his father, but he just hated the disappointed look on my face, as well as the lecture he knew he would receive from me. My youngest son could just tune me out, but he hated to be spanked. By the time they were 6 or 7, I didn't have to spank anymore, and the lectures became fewer and fewer.

Somewhere along the way, say mid 70's, we stop disciplining our own children, and bought into the psychological jabber about them knowing how to raise our children better than ourselves. So Children's Protective Services, and our school systems tried to take over. In the process our children learned to manipulate the system, and avoid any consequences.

Although, I do think we can reverse this problem, I also think it's going to take time. :anyone: :magnify:


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, I do understand your point. As a six year old child, my mother whipped me once, and told me it's what happened to all of the people who chose to do wrong. As I grew up I saw the world as a very frightening and violent place. I could not see why anyone would chose to to something that going to bring pain of any sort to oneself.
> 
> Of my two sons, one was spanked and one got a lectures. My X spanked my oldest and he would just laugh at his father, but he just hated the disappointed look on my face, as well as the lecture he knew he would receive from me. My youngest son could just tune me out, but he hated to be spanked. By the time they were 6 or 7, I didn't have to spank anymore, and the lectures became fewer and fewer.
> 
> ...



You bring up a good point Ina, different discipline for different children, or, grown-ups perhaps.  I mean, there are some kids that may be damaged with certain punishments.  For example, I had a step-dad that not only spanked us, but he gave us a "Charles manson" look.  I still see it.  It is not a good type of punishment for a child, that is my belief.  I mean a look that says "I'm going to kill you".  I think it is something parents, mentally and emotionally healthy parents, have to decide for each child because they are different.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 14, 2014)

While we are looking backwards to the Middle Ages, don't forget that wonderful aid to domestic harmony, the scold's bridle.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 14, 2014)

_Bring back hard labour if you have no room in the jails, working on the rail lines etc or just breaking up large rocks, might be enough to stop these wussy crims_:grrr:


----------



## Ina (Apr 14, 2014)

We used to see buses of inmates along the the roadside cleaning the trash that accumulates along side our roadways. I guess that has been stopped. I too think the jailed are treated to gently.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

drifter said:


> Well, I don't know. Maybe we could bring back the stocks, and expand it to other low crimes and misdemeanors.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/paul-begala/bring-back-the-stocks_b_160185.html



problem is, they would probably try at least to sue for overexposure to the elements or something.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 14, 2014)

Don't kid yourselves that the wealthy and middle class rip off merchants would ever be sentenced to the stocks.
Such punishments are meant for the hapless poor to teach them their place in society.


----------



## Ina (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't think humiliation is an answer. After my oldest son was murdered, I had a hard time understanding how such a senseless act could occur without a real thought to the ramifications. I worked every Saturday and Wednesday evenings for three years in a voluntary program working with violent criminals trying to help them deal with their actions, and maybe come up with alternatives responses.

Humiliation only made the individual inmates more unwilling to change their thoughts, much less their actions.

I also saw that our prison system made the inmates every comfortable. The worse the crime, the more opportunities were offered to them.
Yes, they lost their freedom and access to the outside society, but they were very comfortable too. I always felt they should be working in some fashion, so they could help repay the costs and damages they had caused.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree Ina, they should be doing some kind of work for sure.  It used to be 3 hots and a cot...now it's cable TV, etc.


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 15, 2014)

I think they should have to work and earn their keep while incarcerated.  I'm against corporal and capital punishment.  Capital punishment has been shown NOT to deter crime.  They should have to work hard and gain skills to move back into society as a productive member.  White collar criminals need to pay steep fines so they learn their lesson by sacrificing what they covet most.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 15, 2014)

Put convicted criminals in Stocks?  But, most of those guys are the criminals!!!


----------

